# Sharing office with smokers = horrible smoke smell clings to clothes for ages after.



## Mel (13 Oct 2010)

Just a pointless thread, but I need to get it off my chest, and it's great that this is a safe non-judgemental environment  
10 people sharing an office space, no windows, just air-conditioning. 
2 of them smoke, and it's so unpleasant, smoke smell sticking to their clothes, 1 right beside me where it wafts in my general direction and gets into my nostrils. Very strong now just after lunch... I feel like dousing him in Febreeze or something. 
<aaagggggggh, that feels better>


----------



## Howitzer (13 Oct 2010)

Err, isn't smoking in an office illegal?


----------



## Mel (13 Oct 2010)

Yes, sorry - they smoke outside obviously, but the smoke smell clings to clothes for ages afterwards.


----------



## DB74 (13 Oct 2010)

Get your own back

Start eating a lot of beans on toast or chili for lunch
Only shower at weekends
Develop a liking for very pungent aftershave or perfume

Things like that


----------



## Howitzer (13 Oct 2010)

DB74 said:


> Get your own back
> 
> Start eating a lot of beans on toast or chili for lunch
> Only shower at weekends
> ...


Smoking affects the sense of smell. The OP will have to rely on accosting the other 3 senses. What's the company policy on wearing swimwear around the office?


----------



## Mel (13 Oct 2010)

I was thinking of burning incense sticks at my own desk..


----------



## Mel (13 Oct 2010)

Howitzer said:


> Smoking affects the sense of smell. The OP will have to rely on accosting the other 3 senses. What's the company policy on wearing swimwear around the office?


 
I hope you're not suggesting 
a) that i should wear swimwear in the office
b) that if i did it would be an accost on anyone's senses?? 

tut


----------



## IsleOfMan (13 Oct 2010)

I must say that even walking behind someone out on the street who is smoking at the time is horrible. Ever stop at the traffic lights behind a car where the driver is smoking, you can still smell it.


----------



## pinkyBear (13 Oct 2010)

Hi there,
If it is a woman smoker, can you discuss perfume with her, and maybe she would spray some on, you could also speak to them about the issue.


----------



## z107 (13 Oct 2010)

This is called 'Third hand smoke'.
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/03/health/research/03smoke.html?_r=1


----------



## Mel (13 Oct 2010)

Thanks for that - i thought i was just being a crank...
I have a next-door-neighbour who smokes on the doorstep at all hours of the day - i can smell it when lying in bed in the morning, hate it. 
Would have grown up in a smoking house and i'm very sensitive to the smell. 
pinkyBear, the lady would be very good about hygiene and everything, it's just the 30 - 45 minutes after a cigarette that the smell permeates the office. I'm not sure that perfume would make it better, maybe worse.


----------



## pixiebean22 (13 Oct 2010)

Uh, it's so disgusting.  Surely the cons far outweigh the pros (if there are any) of smoking when you constantly smell like crap!  What drives me mad about smoking in offices is in my workplace for instance there is a "no smoking policy" but it is common knowledge that the little laneway beside the building is where smokers go, I work in a section with 3 other girls, two of whom smoke and take at least two smoke breaks an hour.  I don't get to go outside for fresh air breaks why do they get to go outside for damage their health breaks.

The smoking policy in work has been raised many times but unfortunately the two bigwigs in HR smoke so you can imagine what their thoughts on it is.  

I know two other women in my job that smoke and they never smell like cigarettes nor do they bring the smell in with them.  They both spray this body mist, not deodrant or perfume but some sort of mist which has a very pleasant citrus-y type smell that they spritz on and it completely eliminates the smell.  Think it's from either the body shop or it's one of those "sanctuary" products from boots.


----------



## Leper (13 Oct 2010)

Such an uncharitable crowd some of you are.  Do you not realise that nicotine is a drug and an easy one to which to get addicted? These people do not want to be smokers. Look at the huge amount of tax every one of them pays on each packet of fags. They have been hounded out in the open from pubs, shops, buses etc.  Kind of like the lepers of old!

These people should be cherished and prompted to smoke more.  That way we might not have to pay so much taxes and the off-shoot, of course, is that they will die quicker and leave you all in peace.  Then what's your gripe?


----------



## PetrolHead (13 Oct 2010)

Leper said:


> These people should be cherished and prompted to smoke more.  That way we might not have to pay so much taxes...




I'm lovin' the logic....

I propose that all drink driving laws should be repealed and that the legal age to buy fags and booze should be dropped to 12...  


On the subject of people stinking up the place after a ciggie... I have to agree with OP. It is poor form.

I would tend to agree with the other comments regarding cigarette breaks too. You shouldn't get more time off for breaks during the day just because you smoke.


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Oct 2010)

DB74 said:


> Get your own back
> 
> Start eating a lot of beans on toast or chili for lunch
> Only shower at weekends
> ...



Garlic and loads of it 

I complained of the same problem some time ago here.


----------



## IsleOfMan (14 Oct 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> The smoking policy in work has been raised many times but unfortunately the two bigwigs in HR smoke so you can imagine what their thoughts on it is.


 
I inherited an office where the manager allowed the staff to smoke in the kitchen despite a ban on smoking, because he smoked.  When I tried to implement the no smoking policy you can imagine how I was treated.


----------



## Mpsox (14 Oct 2010)

You're perfectly entitled to complain to your manager about the conditions you work in and that includes the smell eminating from your colleagues. As a manager, I've had to deal with it a few times, one where someone was using so much perfume she was making people splutter and a couple of times where peoples basic hygeine levels were poor. It's not a nice thing to have to tell someone they smell, but I had to deal with it. If it's affecting your performance, then complain.


----------



## JP1234 (14 Oct 2010)

There's a man in our place who comes in reeking of smoke, I think it's just ingrained in his clothes. However, he also has a sweat problem and wears nylon shirts....he's quite aromatic by the end of the day and to be honest, I'd rather have the smoke smell than the sweat dried into nylon scent!


----------



## Holtend82 (14 Oct 2010)

Im in a large open plan and it seems the smokers are mixed all around the office so you can get the smell everywhere; in this ultra sensitive world i dont know how you can approach the smoker about the smell without being labled a bully!!!


----------



## Sol28 (14 Oct 2010)

Leper said:


> These people should be cherished and prompted to smoke more. That way we might not have to pay so much taxes and the off-shoot, of course, is that they will die quicker and leave you all in peace. Then what's your gripe?


 
I once saw a question asked of a scientist ( i think in Focus magazine). Is smoking bad for the environment?

They answered:
Well they are burning organic matter -> CO2 released -> Bad
But the plant was grown for the purpose - Trapping CO2 -> Neutral
But the tabacco had to be packed and shipped -> CO2 Released -> Bad
But then smokers have a lower life expectancy and die younger. Thus they are not around as long using up petrol and heating oil etc etc -> Good​So overall smoking is environmentally friendly cos it kills off smokers!


----------



## truthseeker (14 Oct 2010)

There used to be a generally unhygienic guy in our office who smoked - but I never really noticed the smoke smell off him, what I DID notice - almost daily - was the absolute reek of raw alcohol off him. He used to come in with fumes pouring off him something awful. If you were trapped in a meeting room with him the entire room would smell like a brewery afterwards - very nasty.


----------



## shanegl (14 Oct 2010)

Hang an air freshener at your desk


----------



## DB74 (14 Oct 2010)

shanegl said:


> Hang an air freshener at your desk


 
Better still .. at their desk!


----------



## pinkyBear (14 Oct 2010)

I am a smoker, however I chew gum and spray myself with perfume. I worked with a young guy years ago and he smoked rollies.. The worst thing was the smell of his clothes because they stank of tobacco, while he was clean in general – his clothes had such a strong smell of tobacco it was as though that when washed they were dried inside, and there was smoking in the house… It was so bad that I would be close to getting sick. 
In the end I had to speak to him, I felt terrible and it was embarrassing for both of us… But he did mend his ways…


----------



## Bill Struth (14 Oct 2010)

Never mind the smell, as foul as it is. I'm watching my father in law die of COPD. His lung function is 20% of what it should be. He's in his 60's but looks like a man in his 80's. He can't walk upstairs without having to go on a nebuliser when he comes back down. And he has a cigarette as soon as he gets a breath. Heartbreaking to watch, but so pathetic looking as well. 

I really can't express in words how much I hate the things.


----------



## ophelia (14 Oct 2010)

Sol28 said:


> I once saw a question asked of a scientist ( i think in Focus magazine). Is smoking bad for the environment?
> 
> They answered:
> Well they are burning organic matter -> CO2 released -> Bad
> ...



But not dying before costing the taxpayer a fortune on hospitalisation and medication.


----------



## Leper (14 Oct 2010)

Bill Struth said it all in his post above about smokers.  The smokers can do little about their addiction.  They dont want to smoke.  Some can give up, but the vast majority once hooked cannot stop.

It is ok for us non smokers to make rules and regulations for smokers - it is easy to run somebody elses life; but not too easy to run our own.

I have sympathy with smokers.  They can't win.  They have been hounded out of pubs, restaurants etc.  They have become lepers of society.  Their nicotine habit costs them dearly.

Whether we like it or not they are our colleagues, they are not blowing smoke in peoples' faces.  They just smoke and cause harm to themselves.  Surely, they deserve empathy? 

I wonder if the smokers started criticizing our "defects" - Would we be able for the harrassment?


----------



## PaddyW (15 Oct 2010)

I've given up smoking. Took a long time, but finally I can say I'm a non smoker. As Leper said, I have sympathy for smokers. Having been one for so long, I can testify as to how bloody hard it is to give them up. I smoked for the best part of 18 years, tried so many things to give them up that never worked. Thankfully though, I found a solution to work.

In response to Ophelia, I smoked for a long time and I reckon I've paid well over 100,000 euro/punts in tax relating to smokes. I've never claimed off the state for healthcare, only time I needed operations I had private insurance to cover it. If I was, God forbid, to contract cancer or something, I will be covered by health insurance again. I will not cost the state a cent due to my smoking. It's hardly fair of you to make a sweeping statement like the one you did.


----------



## Mel (15 Oct 2010)

Leper said:


> Bill Struth said it all in his post above about smokers. The smokers can do little about their addiction. They dont want to smoke. Some can give up, but the vast majority once hooked cannot stop.
> 
> It is ok for us non smokers to make rules and regulations for smokers - it is easy to run somebody elses life; but not too easy to run our own.
> 
> ...


 
You could say the same for alcoholics, drug addicts and yet there are restrictions on the use of both alcohol and drugs. 
In a way they are like lepers, they are spreading illness and disease via their smoke, it's not just themselves that they are harming. 
There are lots of "defects" as you put it that can annoy colleagues, but not many that will actually harm their health. And nobody is harrassing anyone, I personally was just letting off some steam as the cateogry suggests.


----------



## truthseeker (15 Oct 2010)

Mel said:


> In a way they are like lepers, they are spreading illness and disease via their smoke, it's not just themselves that they are harming.


 
How exactly are they spreading illness and disease via their smoke? Theyre not allowed smoke inside any workplace anymore?


----------



## pixiebean22 (15 Oct 2010)

I'd assume Mel is referring to people who smoke in public areas like on the street (which there is no law against) and having to inhale second hand smoke if you are in the vicinity.


----------



## truthseeker (15 Oct 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> I'd assume Mel is referring to people who smoke in public areas like on the street (which there is no law against) and having to inhale second hand smoke if you are in the vicinity.


 
Youd also be inhaling exhaust fumes from cars on a public street. There are few places where the air is 'clean' and in most of those places you could stand well back from the smoker in question.


----------



## Complainer (15 Oct 2010)

IsleOfMan said:


> I inherited an office where the manager allowed the staff to smoke in the kitchen despite a ban on smoking, because he smoked.  When I tried to implement the no smoking policy you can imagine how I was treated.



Don't bother negotiating with the manager. Call the local Environmental Health Officer. It is illegal.



Mel said:


> I have a next-door-neighbour who smokes on the doorstep at all hours of the day - i can smell it when lying in bed in the morning, hate it.


We have neighbours on either side who smoke in their back gardens, which makes our back garden unusuable for substantial parts of the day. It means we can't open windows or patio doors for much of the summer.


----------



## truthseeker (15 Oct 2010)

Complainer said:


> We have neighbours on either side who smoke in their back gardens, which makes our back garden unusuable for substantial parts of the day. It means we can't open windows or patio doors for much of the summer.


 
I dont understand this - if people are in the next garden smoking, how does this stop you from using your own garden or opening your windows/patio doors? At most all youd get would be a very diluted whiff of smoke in the air?
Presumably you also wont use your garden or open your windows/patio doors if they have a BBQ?


----------



## Complainer (15 Oct 2010)

truthseeker said:


> I dont understand this - if people are in the next garden smoking, how does this stop you from using your own garden or opening your windows/patio doors? At most all youd get would be a very diluted whiff of smoke in the air?


You obviously don't understand the revulsion to cigarette smoke that many people have. Cigarette smoke stinks. And it clings for a long time. It is horrible. And we get it in stereo.



truthseeker said:


> Presumably you also wont use your garden or open your windows/patio doors if they have a BBQ?


Funnily enough, neither of them are BBQ fans, so the issue hasn't arisen. The smell of food cooking is quite different to the smell of burning cigarettes.


----------



## truthseeker (15 Oct 2010)

Complainer said:


> You obviously don't understand the revulsion to cigarette smoke that many people have. Cigarette smoke stinks. And it clings for a long time. It is horrible. And we get it in stereo.
> 
> 
> Funnily enough, neither of them are BBQ fans, so the issue hasn't arisen. The smell of food cooking is quite different to the smell of burning cigarettes.


 
No - I dont get the revulsion at all, I quite like the nostalgic smell of it. In an unventilated room, yes (or even just indoors at all, yes), but outside in the open air - no, not at all. 

I meant more the smell of burning fuel (and possibly burning food!) rather than food cooking.


----------



## ophelia (17 Oct 2010)

PaddyW said:


> I've given up smoking. Took a long time, but finally I can say I'm a non smoker. As Leper said, I have sympathy for smokers. Having been one for so long, I can testify as to how bloody hard it is to give them up. I smoked for the best part of 18 years, tried so many things to give them up that never worked. Thankfully though, I found a solution to work.
> 
> In response to Ophelia, I smoked for a long time and I reckon I've paid well over 100,000 euro/punts in tax relating to smokes. I've never claimed off the state for healthcare, only time I needed operations I had private insurance to cover it. If I was, God forbid, to contract cancer or something, I will be covered by health insurance again. I will not cost the state a cent due to my smoking. It's hardly fair of you to make a sweeping statement like the one you did.



In my experience smokers are responsible for most of Winter hospital medical admissions.  You may have paid tax relating to smoking but have you paid enough to provide adequate beds to enable all service users to acquire a hospital bed in Winter? You have done well to give up smoking but you are in the minority - alot of smokers do not have private health insurance.


----------



## dave28 (17 Oct 2010)

Leper said:


> It is ok for us non smokers to make rules and regulations for smokers - it is easy to run somebody elses life; but not too easy to run our own.



I think there might be a few smokers who legislate and agree with the legislation regarding smoking in the workplace


----------



## PaddyW (17 Oct 2010)

ophelia said:


> In my experience smokers are responsible for most of Winter hospital medical admissions.  You may have paid tax relating to smoking but have you paid enough to provide adequate beds to enable all service users to acquire a hospital bed in Winter? You have done well to give up smoking but you are in the minority - alot of smokers do not have private health insurance.



Majority of smokers I know have had very few smoking related illnesses. I smoked for 17 years and the worst smoking related illness that I had, if you could even call it that, was the flu. 

In relation to the taxes I paid, I'm pretty sure most of that would've been used on non smoking related issues! I don't know what you mean in this part "You may have paid tax relating to smoking but have you paid enough to provide adequate beds to enable all service users to acquire a hospital bed in Winter?"

Are you suggesting that every smoker should pay enough in taxes so that everyone who uses the hospital should be paid for? And why just winter, what about summer?


----------



## Pique318 (17 Oct 2010)

Hate the smell of smoke on others or the hint of it in the open air ? Awh, bless.

Maybe we should ban cigs and drink and legalise weed. 
No more drunken fighting on our streets (stoners couldn't be bothered to fight, too much effort required).
Also, the smell of weed is much more aromatic, almost akin to incense, and shouldn't offend anyones olfactory sensibilities/sensitivities.

Problem solved


----------



## ophelia (18 Oct 2010)

PaddyW said:


> Majority of smokers I know have had very few smoking related illnesses. I smoked for 17 years and the worst smoking related illness that I had, if you could even call it that, was the flu.
> 
> In relation to the taxes I paid, I'm pretty sure most of that would've been used on non smoking related issues! I don't know what you mean in this part "You may have paid tax relating to smoking but have you paid enough to provide adequate beds to enable all service users to acquire a hospital bed in Winter?"
> 
> Are you suggesting that every smoker should pay enough in taxes so that everyone who uses the hospital should be paid for? And why just winter, what about summer?



I say Winter because thats when there is an enormous peak in chest infections, CPOD, etc, especially amongst smokers.  You were very fortunate that you did not go on smoking into old age or you would have found yourself having similar problems - not that it only happens older people either.
You say you covered your hospital stay in taxes, yes, YOU probably did, but lots of smokers could have multiple hospital admisssions or out-patient attendances, squeezing out other hospital users, thats what I mean when I say some smokers are using the system more than non-smokers but we are all paying the same tax.


----------



## truthseeker (18 Oct 2010)

ophelia said:


> You say you covered your hospital stay in taxes, yes, YOU probably did, but lots of smokers could have multiple hospital admisssions or out-patient attendances, squeezing out other hospital users, thats what I mean when I say some smokers are using the system more than non-smokers but we are all paying the same tax.


 
You could say the same for alcohol related illnesses, people who drive dangerously and cause accidents, people with eating disorders, drug addicts, extreme sports enthusiasts who are always breaking something, people who refuse to see a doctor until something simple becomes something serious, people with mental health issues.......

Plenty of people who have never smoked have multiple hospital admissions, out patient attendances. Should we marginalise against people with mental health issues for example because our own minds are 'healthy'? Ive never needed to go for a psychiatric stay - so why should my taxes pay for those who need it?


----------



## Mel (18 Oct 2010)

truthseeker said:


> I dont understand this - if people are in the next garden smoking, how does this stop you from using your own garden or opening your windows/patio doors? At most all youd get would be a very diluted whiff of smoke in the air?
> Presumably you also wont use your garden or open your windows/patio doors if they have a BBQ?


 
It isn't as diluted as you would think, and non-smokers would have a more accute sense of smell. It's hard to express just how revolting it is to breathe in someone else's second hand smoke. 

BBQ's are actually annoying to some people too - neighbours to one side of me regularly grumble about the neighbours to my other side having regular BBQ's in summer time. Can't please everyone I guess


----------



## ophelia (18 Oct 2010)

truthseeker said:


> You could say the same for alcohol related illnesses, people who drive dangerously and cause accidents, people with eating disorders, drug addicts, extreme sports enthusiasts who are always breaking something, people who refuse to see a doctor until something simple becomes something serious, people with mental health issues.......
> 
> Plenty of people who have never smoked have multiple hospital admissions, out patient attendances. Should we marginalise against people with mental health issues for example because our own minds are 'healthy'? Ive never needed to go for a psychiatric stay - so why should my taxes pay for those who need it?


Come on, truthseeker, we all know about the health related problems from smoking.  They supercede all the other stuff by a long stroke. Just go into a daytime A&E in mid-Winter, the majority of cubicles will be occupied by people who have smoking related symptoms.


----------



## truthseeker (18 Oct 2010)

ophelia said:


> Come on, truthseeker, we all know about the health related problems from smoking. They supercede all the other stuff by a long stroke. Just go into a daytime A&E in mid-Winter, the majority of cubicles will be occupied by people who have smoking related symptoms.


 
Im not saying there are not health related problems from smoking, although I do not have statistics on the numbers of cubicles occupied with smoking related symptoms Vs non smoking related symptoms. Im not sure how much Id learn from walking into an A&E without checking each persons chart - just because someone is coughing doesnt mean its smoking related - my own FIL is currently suffering bronchitis and was never a smoker and a neighbour has lung cancer and never smoked either. Its easy to hear a cough and think 'its smoking related' but its not always. Of course the smokers are more predisposed but I dont think smokers are the majority of the population - or are they? 

Im simply saying that as far as taxes go, there are a huge number of various issues, addictions, etc... that I dont participate in (like drug addiction) but my taxes still go to pay for the treatment of all of them. There will be plenty of smokers who pay taxes as well as non smokers, and there will be plenty of non smoking related illnesses that get looked after as well as smoking related illnesses.


----------



## Ciaraella (18 Oct 2010)

Complainer said:


> You obviously don't understand the revulsion to cigarette smoke that many people have. Cigarette smoke stinks. And it clings for a long time. It is horrible. And we get it in stereo.


 

+1, cigarettes are so replusive to me, i'm very sensitive to the smell.
if my OH comes home from a night out (he doesn't smoke but would socialise with friends who sit in the smoking areas in pubs) the clothes need to be washed straight away. I hate the smell it leaves on cloth and furniture. 
it seems to be only smokers who think that if they open a window or spray deoderant that the smell will disappear.
it clings to clothes, skin and hair and i hate it.
OP you should open the windows in your office on a freezing cold day and say it's because of the smell.
I'd make no apologies for hating it!!


----------



## Mel (18 Oct 2010)

Ciaraella said:


> +1, cigarettes are so replusive to me, i'm very sensitive to the smell.
> if my OH comes home from a night out (he doesn't smoke but would socialise with friends who sit in the smoking areas in pubs) the clothes need to be washed straight away. I hate the smell it leaves on cloth and furniture.
> it seems to be only smokers who think that if they open a window or spray deoderant that the smell will disappear.
> it clings to clothes, skin and hair and i hate it.
> ...


 
I absolutely would open the windows, except they don't open!
 I turn on the A/C complaining that it's "a bit stuffy" but someone turns it off each time my back is turned  
I'll grin and bear it; I've only moved to this office recently and may be moved again in a few weeks depending on assignments.


----------



## Leper (19 Oct 2010)

I'm getting a feeling watching this subject.  It is occurring to me that most of the objections here are against the smoker rather than the smoke and its off-shoots.  Last night I visited somebody in hospital and on the way in I heard a person complaining about the "hoody & tracksuit" brigade smoking outside of the main entrance.  Later while passing the same spot the same objector saw a doctor smoking and suggested to her "a well deserved smoke, doctor . . . "

I ran this across a smoker in the pub later and he informed me that he wished that non-smokers would leave smokers in peace because everytime he goes to the smoking shed out back it is full of non smokers on the passion-prowl.


----------



## Ciaraella (19 Oct 2010)

Leper said:


> I ran this across a smoker in the pub later and he informed me that he wished that non-smokers would leave smokers in peace because everytime he goes to the smoking shed out back it is full of non smokers on the passion-prowl.


 

I'd leave them in peace if they didn't bring a stench with them into work and on the bus every time they have a cigarette!


----------



## Latrade (19 Oct 2010)

So really the thread is about noisome odours that offend the olfactory sense? Why stop at just the smokers? I've shared offices with farters and burpers (from high consumers of garlic/onions). I've had female coworkers who can't seem to last 40 mins without a liberal sheep dip of some celebrity brand of marketed cat urine perfume poured over them and the office or a can of deodarant every 10 minutes. 

And of course the folks who believe that personal hygiene is the devil's work and therefore the only Christian way of life is to stink like a Chilean Miner's jocks all day every day.

People stink, a lot.


----------



## PaddyW (19 Oct 2010)

ophelia said:


> You say you covered your hospital stay in taxes, yes, YOU probably did, but lots of smokers could have multiple hospital admisssions or out-patient attendances, squeezing out other hospital users, thats what I mean when I say some smokers are using the system more than non-smokers but we are all paying the same tax.



No, I did not say I covered my hospital stay in taxes, I covered them with health insurance that I paid for. As I said I paid a LOT of money related to taxes on cigarettes. I never once was admitted for a smoking related illness and if I had been, health insurance would've covered it. There are many like me, who smoked, paid taxes and never used up state resources because of it. Have you forgotten all the taxes which were paid by these people that more than likely were spent against non smoking related issues?


----------



## PaddyW (19 Oct 2010)

Latrade said:


> So really the thread is about noisome odours that offend the olfactory sense? Why stop at just the smokers? I've shared offices with farters and burpers (from high consumers of garlic/onions). I've had female coworkers who can't seem to last 40 mins without a liberal sheep dip of some celebrity brand of marketed cat urine perfume poured over them and the office or a can of deodarant every 10 minutes.
> 
> And of course the folks who believe that personal hygiene is the devil's work and therefore the only Christian way of life is to stink like a Chilean Miner's jocks all day every day.
> 
> People stink, a lot.


+1 on that


----------



## truthseeker (19 Oct 2010)

Latrade said:


> People stink, a lot.


 
+1.

Although some people here are also complaining about smokers smoking outdoors in the next garden and thus spreading their illness and disease about - as opposed to just their smell.


----------



## Complainer (19 Oct 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Although some people here are also complaining about smokers smoking outdoors in the next garden and thus spreading their illness and disease about - as opposed to just their smell.


I didn't see any posts that fit this description. Can you tell me which posts you are referring to here?


----------



## truthseeker (19 Oct 2010)

Mel said:


> I have a next-door-neighbour who smokes on the doorstep at all hours of the day - i can smell it when lying in bed in the morning, hate it.


 


Mel said:


> In a way they are like lepers, they are spreading illness and disease via their smoke, it's not just themselves that they are harming.


 
Thems the ones Complainer!


----------



## Complainer (19 Oct 2010)

You've selected bits of Mel's post and put them together in a different context. His point about illness and disease was not in the context of people smoking outdoors in the next garden.


----------



## truthseeker (19 Oct 2010)

Complainer said:


> You've selected bits of Mel's post and put them together in a different context. His point about illness and disease was not in the context of people smoking outdoors in the next garden.


 
I disagree. 

He talks about colleagues - who smoke outside. He talks about his neighbour - who smokes outside.

He talks about smokers spreading illness and disease - ergo - smokers outside spreading illness and disease.

Perhaps you had a different reading of it, but it seems clear to me that the opinion is that people who smoke spread illness and disease and all smokers that were discussed smoke outside. The context didnt really change from one post to the next.


----------



## TarfHead (19 Oct 2010)

Working in an office environment requires a lot of self-control and tact. A smell of cigarette smoke from clothing is just one thing to manage.

- volume and duration and frequency of personal calls
- cheap headphones spilling noise
- nose picking
- absence of a belt revealing a sight no-one should ever have to see
- whispering

and so on ..


----------

